# Spieletest - Borderlands im Test: Diablo im Ego-Shooter-Gewand - Es macht süchtig!



## ChristianSchluetter (26. Oktober 2009)

*Spieletest - Borderlands im Test: Diablo im Ego-Shooter-Gewand - Es macht süchtig!*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,698149


----------



## Mirror09 (26. Oktober 2009)

Sorry aber EgoShooter auf de Art gefallen mir garnich .


----------



## direx999 (26. Oktober 2009)

Mich nervt dieser Grafikstil. das sieht doch einfach nur bescheiden aus. Da kann das Spiel noch so gut sein. das wird sich nicht verkaufen. Da bin ich mir sicher ...

Direx


----------



## Cromox (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich freu mich drauf, vorbestellt ist es eh schon.
 Habt ihr eigentlich vor der Wertungsvergabe auf Metacritic geschielt?  

 @Direx: nur weil DICH der Grafikstil nervt soll es sich schlecht verkaufen? Ganz im Gegenteil, ich glaube es wird sich sehr gut verkaufen.


----------



## ChristianSchluetter (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Cromox schrieb:


> Ich freu mich drauf, vorbestellt ist es eh schon.
> Habt ihr eigentlich vor der Wertungsvergabe auf Metacritic geschielt?


 Der Test musste (für Print) schon lange vorher fertig sein. Da war auf Metacritic noch keine einzige Wertung. Du kannst uns glauben: Uns ist die Wertungsfindung nicht einfach gefallen. Gab hitzige Diskussionen und insgesamt hatten wir locker über 100 Stunden Spielzeit.


----------



## Flamingbob (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



direx999 schrieb:


> Mich nervt dieser Grafikstil. das sieht doch einfach nur bescheiden aus. Da kann das Spiel noch so gut sein. das wird sich nicht verkaufen. Da bin ich mir sicher ...
> 
> Direx


   Das Spiel ist diese Woche Platz 1 in den Steam Verkaufslisten.

www.hlportal.de/


----------



## Azrailmewt (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Das Spiel ist hoffentlich Modfreundlich =D Das würde uns viele schöne Coop Mods bieten...DARAUF! würde ich mich richtig freuen^^ und es wäre ein must-have!


----------



## Sumpfling (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Hoffe mal die MP rockt dann kann man eine schwache SP-Story und Präsentation hinnehmen, schließlich ist es ja fast immer der MP mit dem die Langzeitmotivation steht oder fällt.


----------



## Cromox (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



chschluetter schrieb:


> Cromox schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich freu mich drauf, vorbestellt ist es eh schon.
> ...


  Ne, ist ja auch absolut in Ordnung die Wertung. Ich denke die, die nicht so auf Story stehen, können wohl eh noch mal so 3 oder 4 Prozentpunkte drauflegen.


----------



## CRIM50N (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

schade

meine hauptansprüche an ein spiel sind:

story
Umgebung/abwechslung
Charakterwahl/klassenwahl/skills(bei RPGs)
waffenvielfalt
länge

hmmm, ich bin wohl doch eher ein Fallout3 spieler, auch wenn ich mehr action und shooter gewollte hätte in F3


----------



## Amanra (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich kann weiterhin nicht verstehen, wie das Spaß machen kann, wenn ich nur die Screenshots ansehe. Allein der mit Zahlen und Anzeigen grob vollgefefferte Bildschirm und die unrealistische Comicgrafik. 
Und wenn dann vom Diablo-Suchtprinzip die Rede ist... und es nicht mal Rüstungen gibt??


----------



## Mothman (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Amanra schrieb:


> Und wenn dann vom Diablo-Suchtprinzip die Rede ist... und es nicht mal Rüstungen gibt??


   Also ich habe gehört, dass es in dem Spiel Schilde gibt.  Aber damit ist wohl eher eine Schutzbarriere oder so gemeint. Aber das ist doch im Grunde der Rüstungs-Ersatz. Weiß es aber auch nicht genau.


----------



## Spruso (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Mothman schrieb:


> Amanra schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und wenn dann vom Diablo-Suchtprinzip die Rede ist... und es nicht mal Rüstungen gibt??
> ...


 Ich denke, er meint speziell, dass sich dein Charakter optisch nicht verändert, auch wenn du neue "Rüstungen" anlegst.

 Naja, ich finde es sehr schade, was aus dem Spiel geworden ist. Damals bei den ersten Trailern und Screenshots mit der jungen Frau mit dem vernarbten Gesicht, hat es danach ausgesehen, als hätte das Spiel wirklich viel Potenzial und auch mal wieder eine gute Story. Leider wurde praktisch alles (für mich) Interessante rausgenommen, geschweige davon, dass dieser Cell-Shading-Look irgendwie grauselig aussieht (passte schon beim letzten  Prince of Persia nicht...nur bei XIII wars ok, da dieses Spiel ja tatsächlich von einem Comic abgeleitet war).


----------



## Mothman (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Spruso schrieb:


> Ich denke, er meint speziell, dass sich dein Charakter optisch nicht verändert, auch wenn du neue "Rüstungen" anlegst.


   Mmh.stimmt. Das wird wohl gemeint sein. 
 Aber ist doch eh nen EGO-Shooter. Da sieht man sich selbst doch eh nicht, oder?
 Käme höchstens im MP negativ zum Tragen.


----------



## SFMysterio (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Wann wurde denn bekannt gegeben, das es erst am 30.10 spielbar ist ?
In Steam stand seit Tagen der 26.10.


----------



## Cromox (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



SFMysterio schrieb:


> Wann wurde denn bekannt gegeben, das es erst am 30.10 spielbar ist ?
> In Steam stand seit Tagen der 26.10.


 
 War wohl einer Fehler in der deutschen Version von Steam. In anderen Sprachen stand wohl 30.10.
 Ist aber natürlich trotzdem ärgerlich.


----------



## SFMysterio (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Im Englischen Steam stand es aber auch  
 Und dann jetzt wieder quälende 3 Tage warten.
 Da freut man sich auf was neues und dann immer
 wieder nicht angekündigte Änderungen.


----------



## LORDofDOOM1 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Finde das ganze echt sch... -> Habe das PreOrder Packet bei Steam (Preload complete) und kann nicht spielen... 

 Die gecrackten Versionen stehen schon seit gestern im Netz... Allein deswegen sollte Gearbox evtl. mal überlegen das Release auf heute vorzuziehen (Goldmaster ist ja offenbar eh schon raus, sonst hätten die Releasegroups es nicht bereits gecrackt)

 P.S.: Hab das Game zum Glück über Steam - Alle Retailkäufer können sich über einen besonders tollen SecuRom Schutz (der offenbar reichlich sinnlos war^^) freuen.


----------



## Powerhero (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



SFMysterio schrieb:


> Im Englischen Steam stand es aber auch
> Und dann jetzt wieder quälende 3 Tage warten.
> Da freut man sich auf was neues und dann immer
> wieder nicht angekündigte Änderungen.


  Zum vorzeitigen Freischalten versucht mal das hier:


http://www.2kgames.com/borderl... 

  Soll funktionieren, kann ich aber nicht testen, weil ich das Spiel noch nicht habe...


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Okay, dieses Spiel ist wohl erstmal solange für mich gestorben, bis Raubkopierei legal geworden ist.   

 Nein, im Ernst...also, wenn schon die Story miserabel ist, dann ist das SPiel für mich uninteressant. Die Story ist eines der wichtigsten Aspekte in einem Spiel. Und dieser Aspekt wurde hier wohl nicht berücksichtigt.
 Außerdem fand ich den Grafikstil des ersten Trailers von diesem Game wesentlich ansprechender. Atmosphäre, Grafik etc. hat soweit alles gepasst. Durch diesen Comic-Look wurde vieleicht nicht alles versaut, aber es nimmt dem Spiel den Ernst.


----------



## LORDofDOOM1 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Powerhero schrieb:


> SFMysterio schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Im Englischen Steam stand es aber auch
> ...


 Wird wohl leider über Steam nicht funktionieren... -> GCF ist wie bei jedem Preload verschlüsselt (bzw. die Common Dateien)


----------



## Powerhero (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



LORDofDOOM1 schrieb:


> Powerhero schrieb:
> 
> 
> > SFMysterio schrieb:
> ...


 
 Vielleicht hilfts aber denen, die das Spiel im Laden gekauft haben und noch nicht spielen können...


----------



## Gerrit79 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Soll wohl ganz nett sein das Spiel, zumindest in der ungeschnittenen Version, vielleicht was für in 2 jahren für 10euro


----------



## SFMysterio (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich werde auf diese Tool dankend verzichten, ist mir zu heikel, wenn dafür
 mein Steam Account flöten geht. 23€ sind schon genug gewesen  

 Wenn dieser Blödsinn wie Securom (?) weiter benutzt wird, werde ich
 alles nurnoch Online bestellen. Denke, so kann man das ganze umgehen


----------



## TAKER70 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Nanu ?
Also ich hab es in unserem MM am letzten Donnerstag gekauft.Wurde jedoch nur unter vorbehalt gemacht weil sie die Anweisung hatten erst ab heute zu verkaufen da es erst ab heute "Aktivierbar" sei.Ich hatte keine Lust heute gleich nochmal hinzurennen und da ich den Typ gut kenne konnte ich es doch gleich mitnehmen.
Deutsche  ab 18 Version.
Habs heute gleich als ich zu Hause war um 20 Uhr Installiert und bis jetzt 2 Stunden gezockt.Allerdings nur im Singelplayer.
Ich bin nicht so der Multi 
Singel geht ohne Probleme und macht echt Spaß.
Was ich bisher gesehen habe ist so ein Gemisch aus "Diablo ohne Schwert  mit Schusswaffen trifft auf  XIII(ich hoffe das Game kennt noch einer)"
Ich muss nur noch rausfinden wie mann diesen "Catch a Ride" aufbaut 
Vieleicht geht nur das mit dem Multi erst ab 30.?????


----------



## SFMysterio (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Wer soll dir das denn jetzt beantworten ?   
 Am 30.10. werde ich es vielleicht beantworten können (hoffe).


----------



## Vordack (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



chschluetter schrieb:


> Cromox schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich freu mich drauf, vorbestellt ist es eh schon.
> ...


 Eine Frage hätte ich noch 

 Da es mit einem Diablo und HG:L verglichen wird, da von WIR hatten über 100 Spielzeit gesprochen wird, ist für mich leider nicht eindeutig ob es Online oder offline gezockt wird und ob es einen Multiplayer Part gibt.

 Danke.


----------



## SFMysterio (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Vordack schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich noch
> 
> Da es mit einem Diablo und HG:L verglichen wird, da von WIR hatten über 100 Spielzeit gesprochen wird, ist für mich leider nicht eindeutig ob es Online oder offline gezockt wird und ob es einen Multiplayer Part gibt.
> 
> Danke.


 Es gibt einen Offline, sowie Online Co-Op Modus (max. 4 Spieler).
 Ob man allerdings seinen Offline Charakter im Co-Op Modus benutzen
 kann wüsste ich schon gerne.


----------



## TAKER70 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

So wie es in der Anleitung steht Spielt mann "Offline" fröhlich durch die Gegend.
Mann kann sein Spiel aber Onlinezugänglich machen.
Das heist dann das mann z.B. die Nachricht erhält "Tom aus deine Freundesliste" möchte deinem Speil beitreten - du stimmst zu und schon geht es zu 2 weiter.
Natürlich kannst du auch Schauen ob du woanderst mitzocken kannst - geht natürlich auch anderstrum.
Das ganze soll mit bis zu 4 Leuten so gehen.
Wie schon geschrieben bin ich nicht so der Multi - so steht es halt in der kurzen Anleitung.
Gamespy acount muss aber sein.


----------



## ChristianSchluetter (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



TAKER70 schrieb:


> So wie es in der Anleitung steht Spielt mann "Offline" fröhlich durch die Gegend.
> Mann kann sein Spiel aber Onlinezugänglich machen.
> Das heist dann das mann z.B. die Nachricht erhält "Tom aus deine Freundesliste" möchte deinem Speil beitreten - du stimmst zu und schon geht es zu 2 weiter.
> Natürlich kannst du auch Schauen ob du woanderst mitzocken kannst - geht natürlich auch anderstrum.
> ...


 Genau so ist es. "Seamless" coop halt. Klappt am besten im LAN, da man sich dann gegenseitige Anweisungen zubrüllen kann und nicht auf Voicechat angewiesen ist. Übrigens warnt einen das Spiel, wenn die Erfahrungsstufen der Mitspieler zu weit auseinander liegen. Oft kann man dann einige Quests nicht gemeinsam machen. In einer Spanne von 10 Leveln sollte man schon gleichauf liegen.


----------



## SFMysterio (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Wieviele Level (Stufen) darf man denn erwarten ?   
 Darüber habe ich noch nichts gelesen (?).


----------



## ChristianSchluetter (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Es gibt insgesamt 50 Stufen. Nach dem ersten Durchspielen war ich so bei 37. Danach darfst du mit höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad neu anfangen oder noch nicht erledigte Quests weiterspielen. Borderlands bietet deinem Charakter dann an bei "Playthrough 1" oder "Playthrough 2" einzusteigen.


----------



## kRaNkEsKiNd (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Finde nur ich es bitter, dass der Test im Wort komplett identisch mit 

http://www.videogameszone.de/aid,697941/Borderlands-im-Test-fuer-PS3-und-Xbox-360-Sproede-Story-aber-ein-abgedrehter-Humor/Review-Games/

ist?


----------



## ReapingAnt (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Zum Releasedatum: In den USA ist das Spiel seit gestern (26.) offiziell erhältlich (einige Läden haben es aber schon letzte Woche verkauft). Vielleicht hat man es bei Steam nur nicht rechtzeitig mitbekommen, dass es in Europa erst einige Tage später erscheint. Ich hab das Spiel bei einem amerikanischen Downloadportal gekauft und konnte es gestern schon ganz normal installieren und spielen.

  Zum Spiel: Mir gefällt es - nach ca. 6 Stunden Spielzeit - bisher ziemlich gut: Das Shooter-Gameplay macht Spaß, die Sammel-Suchtmaschine greift und die Welt (abgedrehtes Endzeitszenario mit Westernelementen) sagt mir zu.
  Story ist bis jetzt leider nur in Ansätzen vorhanden, man hangelt sich eher von Quest zu Quest als einem roten Faden zu folgen. 
  Durch die Vielzahl an Nebenquests hat man immer etwas zu tun, wenn man mal zwischendurch ein wenig zocken will, längere Spielsessions könnten im Singleplayer aber etwas eintönig werden, da es bei den Schauplätzen und Gegnern nicht allzu viel Abwechslung gibt.
  Technisch ist die PC-Version gut gelungen (bisher noch keine Bugs oder sonstige Fehler, gute Performance) und setzt sich recht deutlich von der XBox Fassung (die mit Tearing, niedriger Auflösung und der Gamepadsteuerung zu kämpfen hat) ab.
  Insgesamt würde ich mir der PCG-Wertung anschließen: Kein absoluter Top-Titel, aber eine durchaus ansprechende Mischung aus Action-RPG und Egoshooter. Seine wahre Stärke wird das Spiel aber wohl erst auf der nächsten LAN zeigen können.

 EDIT: Da es im Test nicht erwähnt wurde: Die deutsche Version ist geschnitten, die Gewaltdarstellung in der ungeschnittenen Version ist teilweise ziemlich derbe. Das ist zwar durch die Comic-artige Grafik nicht so magenumstülpend wie in Fallout 3, aber es fliegen reichlich Blut und Körperteile durch die Gegend.


----------



## Boesor (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



kRaNkEsKiNd schrieb:


> Finde nur ich es bitter, dass der Test im Wort komplett identisch mit
> 
> http://www.videogameszone.de/aid,697941/Borderlands-im-Test-fuer-PS3-und-Xbox-360-Sproede-Story-aber-ein-abgedrehter-Humor/Review-Games/
> 
> ist?


 Was genau ist daran bitter?
 Das es jeweils der Schlütter als Autor ist, oder das er sich nicht zwei texte überlegt hat?


----------



## gothicmaster3 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Boesor schrieb:


> kRaNkEsKiNd schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Finde nur ich es bitter, dass der Test im Wort komplett identisch mit
> ...


   der von videogamezone heisst aber martin und nicht christian.
 Vllt hat ja sein bruder den text gestohlen?


----------



## Boesor (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



gothicmaster3 schrieb:


> Boesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > kRaNkEsKiNd schrieb:
> ...


 Martin und Schlütter


----------



## Felix Schuetz (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Boesor schrieb:


> gothicmaster3 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Boesor schrieb:
> ...


 Schlütter ist natürlich der Autor. Wenn da ein zweiter Name dabei steht, dann ist das in 99% der Fälle der zuständige Online-Redakteur, der den Artikel für die Website übernommen und eingepflegt hat. Wen das verwirrt: Einfach auf den Meinungskasten schauen. Ist der von Schlütter verfasst, ist's auch sein Artikel - ganz egal, welcher Name unten drunter in der Klammer steht.


----------



## ChristianSchluetter (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Boesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > gothicmaster3 schrieb:
> ...


 /sign. Mein Test! David Martin ist der VGZ-Kollege, der den Test online gestellt hat. Unser System fügt seinen Namen automatisch hinzu.


----------



## gfxlll (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich habs mir mittlerweile auch gekauft is ein ganz schöner hardwarefresser sollte in nächster zeit mir mal nen neuen pc wieder zulegen ^^

MACHT ABER FUN!!!


----------



## SFMysterio (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Unverschämt, das hier so manch einer schreibt wie schön das Spiel doch ist.   
 Die meisten müssen bis Freitag Abend warten


----------



## gfxlll (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

wiso denn das jeder mediamarkt und jeder game stop verkaufen das ^^


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Das schmerzt jetzt sogar MIR was PC GAMES hier in diesem Spiel bemängelt..... es hätte mich gefreut, wenn das Spile NOCH besser geworden wäre, und eine 90er Bewertung abgesahnt hätte..... Naja.. jedenfalls finde ich den PC GAMES-Test sehr sehr gut....

Ich lese mir den Test jetzt noch einmal in aller Ruhe durch. Es hat Spaß gemacht hier zu lesen diesmal!!


----------



## McDrake (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



gfxlll schrieb:


> Ich habs mir mittlerweile auch gekauft is ein ganz schöner hardwarefresser sollte in nächster zeit mir mal nen neuen pc wieder zulegen ^^
> 
> MACHT ABER FUN!!!


   Habs heut ein paar Stunden auf der Box gespielt.
 Ich "befürchte", das ist so ein Game, das mich nicht so schnell loslässt :/


----------



## ltntoasty (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Hardwarefresser bei ner Optik von 2002... das Spiel sieht einfach nur grottenschlecht aus.
Da kann mich auch der Rest nicht zum installieren motivieren.


----------



## anjuna80 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Sind die Schnitte der deutschen Version gravierend? Oder hält sich das in Grenzen? Das Spiel interessiert mich auch, hab aber eigentlich keine Lust auf eine Importversion zurückzugreifen.


----------



## SFMysterio (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Der Einzige Unterschied dürfte sein, das in der Cut Version weniger Blut und
 die Gegner nicht liegen bleiben, sondern nach dem Looten der Gegenstände
 verschwinden (?).

 Sonst gibt es keinen Unterschied.


----------



## ChristianSchluetter (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Sind die Schnitte der deutschen Version gravierend? Oder hält sich das in Grenzen? Das Spiel interessiert mich auch, hab aber eigentlich keine Lust auf eine Importversion zurückzugreifen.


 Keine explodierenden oder schmilzenden Köpfe, keine Blutfontänen, keine abgetrennten Körperteile, keine liegen bleibenden Leichen.


----------



## Mothman (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



chschluetter schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sind die Schnitte der deutschen Version gravierend? Oder hält sich das in Grenzen? Das Spiel interessiert mich auch, hab aber eigentlich keine Lust auf eine Importversion zurückzugreifen.
> ...


   Also wenn schon comic-haft*, dann bitte aber auch in aller Konsequenz. Da zu schneiden ist mehr als albern. Aber so sind sie.^^ 

 *toonish


----------



## High-Tech (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Die Optik des Spiels ist ganz okay, aber frisst doch ziemlich hardware für das das die Grafik zumindest nichtmal so überwältigend herüberkommt und das trotz maximaler Settings.

Auf meiner 4870x2 läufts komplett flüssig, da machts keine Probs.

Allerdings langweilt mich das Spiel im Singleplayer dermaßen, ahb jetz auchs zocken aufgehört und keine Lust weiterzuzocken, hab ca. 2 h gezockt nun.

Autofahren ist schön und gut aber ohne Herausforderung, Steuerung bissl komisch/langweilig gemacht. Gegnerkämpfe sind schnell langweilig, mich langweilts nun nur noch an wenn ich seh das ich wieder nen engen abschnitt entlang laufen muss und wieder viele dieser skarr vieher oder wie die wildschweine da heißen kommen, hab da nun abgebrochen da es dermaßen langweilig ist ohne motivation warum überhaupt.
Hier fehlt mir der Reiz der mich am Zocken hält, es ist einfach nen mission nach dem anderen machen und irgendwie gibts keine Geschichte, keine Zwischensequenzen nichts einfach irgendwas holen, abgeben nächstes was killen abgeben ... langweilig.

Naja am Wochenende wirds Online mitn Freund zusammen gezockt bin gespannt ob es da besser rüberkommt aber insgesamt ist das Spiel dermaßen langweilig im Singleplayer dsa ich es nur bedingt empfehlen kann. Aber ok vielleicht macht coop mehr Spaß den test ich erst die Tage noch.

Was mir grundsätzlich fehlt ist die Frage: Wozu? Es gibt nichts das mi ch jetzt dran fesselt u nd ich mein Ziel vor Augen habe lvl XY zu werden und das oder das zu schaffen, man spielt irgendwie einfach so vor sich hin.


----------



## faZe (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Hab ich es richtig verstanden, dass sich die Klassen nur in den skills unterscheiden, jede Klasse aber jede Waffenart "lernen" kann? Und wird es Kisten zur Lagerung von items geben?


----------



## Oximoron12345 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



faZe schrieb:


> Hab ich es richtig verstanden, dass sich die Klassen nur in den skills unterscheiden, jede Klasse aber jede Waffenart "lernen" kann? Und wird es Kisten zur Lagerung von items geben?


 Du kannst generell mit jeder Waffe umgehen, Bonis auf bestimmte Waffentypen bekommst Du jedoch nur durch den Skillbaum....z.B. kann der Soldat nen Boni auf Shotgun und Combatrifle bekommen.

 Kisten zum lagern gibt es nicht, Du kannst eine gewisse Menge an Kram tragen (erweitert sich mit Fortschritt) und wenn der Voll ist musst Du verkaufen gehen...


----------



## bitchinheat (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Spieletest - Borderlands im Test: Diablo im Ego-Shooter-Gewand - Es macht süchtig!*

Hallo Leute,

 habe mir es gestern im MM zugelegt und unter dem Strich bereue ich den Kauf nicht   

 Hier mal kurz meine Pros und Cons:

 Pro
 Grafik: Hübsch gemacht, gibts nix zum Meckern
 Rollenspielelemente: reicht aus und motiviert, ist eben in der Haupsache ein Shooter
 Szenario: Natürlich Geschmacksache, mir gefällt das Setting sehr gut -Fallout anyone
 Gameplay: Action satt, Steuerung sehr präzise, massig Waffen, Sammelwut nach Kohle usw.

 Con:
 Story: so gut wie nicht vorhanden, außer dem wirklichen coolen Intro
 Gegner: wiederholen sich teilweise schon sehr häufig

 Coop im web probiere ich morgen Abend mal aus.

 Läuft übrigens 1A ohne frampdrops auf 1900x1200 mit allem auf MAX.

 Meins Sys:

 Q6600 @ default
 8800 GTX @ default
 4 Gig RAM
 Vista 64 Bit Ultimate


 Die PCG Wertung geht in Ordnung - nice job!

 Aus meiner Sicht eine Kaufempfehlung für Shooter-Fans die etwas mit dem Setting anfangen können.
 Die Langzeitmotivation versehe ich mal mit einem "?"   


 Cheerio
 Bitchinheat


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



McDrake schrieb:


> gfxlll schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habs mir mittlerweile auch gekauft is ein ganz schöner hardwarefresser sollte in nächster zeit mir mal nen neuen pc wieder zulegen ^^
> ...


   Hoffentlich hat die PC-Version auch ne Gamepad-Unterstützung, hab keinen Bock auf der Tastatur rumzuhämmern.


----------



## bitchinheat (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: geht mit Pad*

am besten mit x-box Pad   


 Aber bei der Menge an Funktionen würde ich Dir dennoch die Tastatur / Maus Kombi wärmstens empfehlen...


----------



## Thethingagain (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: geht mit Pad*

Bin jetzt Level 23 und gerade in NEw Haven angekommen - bis jetzt ein pures Actionvergügen. Jeder dem das mit der Story wurscht ist wie mir bekommt das was man davon erwartet hat: Action, schwarzen Humor, Waffen, Waffen und Waffen und nochmal Waffen zum drüberstreuen - Coop hab ich noch nicht probiert - das steht am Wochenende an...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: geht mit Pad*



bitchinheat schrieb:


> Aber bei der Menge an Funktionen würde ich Dir dennoch die Tastatur / Maus Kombi wärmstens empfehlen...


 Da mach ich mir keine Gedanken, so viele Funktionen werden das vermutlich nicht sein, _die man unbedingt braucht_ ...


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: geht mit Pad*

wie zu erwarten der selbe seelenlose Schnetzel-Quatsch wie Hellgate London, Sacred 1+2 un d wie sie nicht alle heißen. Bullshit...Wieder ein geniales Spiel ohne Inhalt bzw Story! Schade


----------



## Actis (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der deutschen Übersetzung aus? Wenn ich mir diverse Screenshots der englischsprachigen Version ansehe, sind da einige Anspielungen bei, die man meiner Meinung nach nicht direkt übersetzen könnte, ohne dass die ihren Sinn verlieren würden.


----------



## faZe (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Danke für die Antwort Oximoron12345  
 Ich denke ich werd das mal bei amazon uk bestellen..


----------



## Isterio (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Für mich ist dieses Spiel vermutlich nichts. Ich brauche eine gute Story, sonst kann ich mich nur motivieren das Spiel 1-2 Tage zu zocken. Fallout 3 hatte meiner Meinung nach schon zu wenig Storyinhalte und hier scheint es ja noch weniger zu geben. Ist aber vermutlich für Actionjunkies eine gute Wahl.


----------



## xotoxic242 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Isterio schrieb:


> Für mich ist dieses Spiel vermutlich nichts. Ich brauche eine gute Story, sonst kann ich mich nur motivieren das Spiel 1-2 Tage zu zocken. Fallout 3 hatte meiner Meinung nach schon zu wenig Storyinhalte und hier scheint es ja noch weniger zu geben. Ist aber vermutlich für Actionjunkies eine gute Wahl.


 
 Von A nach B rennen.Auftrag erfüllen.Leute und Tiere abknallen.Wieder zurück zu A rennen.Kohle kassieren.Dann zu C rennen.Leute abknallen.Tiere abknallen oder was sammeln.
 Sammeln..........hinter jede Ecke is ne Geldbox mit Dollars drinne versteckt. (Logisch???)
 Wenn sich nich noch bisl mehr tut sehe ich für eine Langzeitmotivation schwarz.
 Irgendwie sieht es so aus als ob die was anderes daraus machen wollten es aber doch bei simplen Action und Sammeleinlagen belassen haben.
 Wo da  laut PCG der Suchtfaktor sein soll kann ich jetzt noch nicht erkennen.
 Allerdings habe ich auch noch nicht sooo lange gespielt.


----------



## Kandinata (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Isterio schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Für mich ist dieses Spiel vermutlich nichts. Ich brauche eine gute Story, sonst kann ich mich nur motivieren das Spiel 1-2 Tage zu zocken. Fallout 3 hatte meiner Meinung nach schon zu wenig Storyinhalte und hier scheint es ja noch weniger zu geben. Ist aber vermutlich für Actionjunkies eine gute Wahl.
> ...


 Es ist ein Hack/Shoot and Slay Item bzw Waffen-Grinder, und genau DARIN liegt die Motivation 
 Wenn man allerdings kein Freund von Itemsammeln ist und/oder mit Coop Monster/Gegnern Gruppen am Fließband besiegen will, ist man bei diesem Spiel allerdings ganz klar die falsche Zielgruppe.

 Und die Safes mit Geld bzw Boxen und Kästen mit Waffen die hinter jeder Ecke stehen müssen nicht logisch sein, denn das ist einfach nur der Gegensatz zu den Urnen, Vasen und Schatzkisten wie man sie in jedem Fantasy Slayer finden kann... und dort hat sich bisher auch keiner drüber beschwert...


----------



## xotoxic242 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Kandinata schrieb:


> xotoxic242 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Isterio schrieb:
> ...


 
  Ab und zu ne Box mit was drin is ja ok aber hinter jeder Ecke? Nee, soviel gibts in anderen Spielen definitiv nicht.

  Ich will keine Horden von Monstern etc. aber ein wenig Abwechslung wäre wünschenswert.Kleinere Rätsel zum Beispiel
  Kann mir eigentlich bisl mehr vorstellen als nur Waffen Waffen Waffen.Story zum Beispiel oder die Möglichkeit Waffen selbst zu bauen.
  Glaube nich das das zuviel verlangt ist.
  Aber das alles "gehypet" wird neuerdings is ja nichts neues.
  Von mir gibts ne 70 % Wertung.


----------



## High-Tech (1. November 2009)

*AW:*

Also hab nun Online und Offline das Game gezockt und kan wie folgt beurteilen:

 Online:
 Richtig spaßiges Game, gerade wenn man sich das Spiel zusammen mit einem Freund gekauft hat macht es irre Spaß, kann auch was schönes für ne 4er LAN Party sein, da man einfach zu 4t zockt und gemeinsam die Aufträge macht. Hier interessiert einem eine "gute" Story schonmal gar nicht mehr, es macht schön Spßaß wenn man ne Quest hat wo man Teile suchen muss oder sonstwas und sich zu zweit durch  Viehermengen oder Bossgegner durhckämpft und zudem sich über Teamspeak oder sonstwas unterhält und Spaß hat, hier hat das Spiel volle Punktzahl in meinen Augen.

 Offline:
 Wer es wirklich nur Offline spielt wird schnell merken das es ein Spiel ohne Sinn ist, man killt Vieher nach dem anderen und macht einfach eine Quest nach der andere da vergeht der Spaß sehr schnell in meinen Augen.

 Positiv:
 Man kann das Game wahlweiße Offline spielen und dann wieder Online, also ich kann zusammen mit nem Freund zocken meinen Charakter hochleveln und Waffen finden und dann im Singleplayer allein weiterspilene bei dem Stand wo ich war, genau das find ich ne super Sache so kann man doch ggf. mal bissl leveln gehen und offline ggf. bei Langeweile spielen aber dann zusammen weiter Online.

 So ist es im Coop ganz unterhaltsam und aht uns volle 3 Stunden am Stück unterhalten und die Zeit verging wie im Flug, ist im Coop auch sehr super.
 Daher wer nen Freund hat mit dme mans gern im Coop Online zocken will lohnt sich der Kauf meiner Meinung nach schon, Offline ist es aber ein sehr stares Game wo einem schnell die Lust vergeht weil man keine Ziele vor Augen hat und einfach nicht weiß wozu man das oder das macht sondern einfach alle quests abackert lvl aufsteigt und irgendwann weglegt wegen fehlender Motivation.


----------



## groening (12. November 2009)

*AW:*

Für mich ist das Spiel ein Fallout 3 extra light


----------



## secondim (19. November 2009)

*AW:*

"Mad Mel"... lol


----------



## Wamboland (20. November 2009)

*AW:*

Mit 2-3 Leuten rockt Boderlands einfach - solo ist es durchschnitt. 

 Wenn die Story ordentlich erzählt würde und vor allem auch ein Abspann dabei wäre, dann wärs auch so ok, aber so fühlt man sich am Ende etwas im vergessen im Regen stehen gelassen. 

 Habe es nun 1,5x durchgespielt und vor allem im 2. Durchlauf macht es nochmal richtig Bock weil der Schwierigkeitsgrad doch ne ganze Ecke anzieht


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2009)

*AW:*

was ist denn mit den anderen charakter-klassen? das is doch sicher auch ne motivation, es mal mit einem anderern charakter zu spielen... ^^


----------



## DeiMuddaInSchoen (20. November 2009)

*AW:*

In den Städten gibt es echt viele Leute, aber höchstens 1/3 davon hat Quests oder kann überhaupt angelabert werden. Des kommt mir irgendwie so halb fertig vor!

Aber sonst is Borderlands im Multiplayer absolut Top!


----------



## butter-milch (21. November 2009)

*AW:*



groening schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Spiel ein Fallout 3 extra light


 Das Spiel ist in keinster Weise mit Fallout 3 zu vergleichen. Und ich weiß von was ich rede, denn ich habe beide Spiele durchgespielt, BL sogar 2x

 Das Spiel ist sehr gut. Allerdings kann ich nur empfehlen, mit einem oder am besten mehreren Freunden zu spielen - wenn man das einmal getan hat, möchte man nie wieder solo spielen


----------



## looser111 (23. November 2009)

*AW:*

ich verstehe die miese wertung nicht. ein spiel wie cod6 bekommt  92% für 5 stunden spielspass die zugegeben auch gut sind. aber 5 stunden ist zu wenig boarderlands dagegen bietet zusammengerechnet mehrere tage spielspass und wird einfach nicht langweilig. für mich eines der geilsten spiele seit jahren.


----------



## LWHAbaddon (23. November 2009)

*AW:*

Ob es gewaltbetont ist oder nicht spielt überhaupt keine Rolle. Wichtig ist, daß es überhaupt zensiert wurde - egal in welcher Hinsicht. Somit kommt zumindest für mich eine deutsche Version gar nicht in Frage.


----------



## BloodyMcHaggis (24. November 2009)

*AW:*

Das Spiel ist der Hammer, aber PCGames hat recht: Man hätte noch mehr draus machen können. Trotzdem ein cooler Shooter, mir gefällt er besser als CoD6, lediglich eine Story fehlt....oder hab ich da was übersehen o.O
Naja, 84% sind zu wenig. Im Multiplayer schlägt BL fast alles bisher dagewesene!


----------



## Tricky75100 (28. November 2009)

*AW:*

geilstes Spiel seit langer Zeit, für mich ist die Wertung deutlich zu niedrig, da man auch nach 2 mal durchspielen noch Bock hat.


----------



## Mp3Baron (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*

ich werde mal das Game unter die Lupe nehmen.
was mich noch interessiert, ist das Multieplayermodus. Wie genau funktioniert des. 
über Lan oder im Internet. ?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*



Mp3Baron schrieb:


> ich werde mal das Game unter die Lupe nehmen.
> was mich noch interessiert, ist das Multieplayermodus. Wie genau funktioniert des.
> über Lan oder im Internet. ?


 beides geht, wobei ich bei LAN nicht sicher bin, ob das technisch dann nicht doch per internet ist.


----------



## Thethingagain (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*

Zu unten drunter LAN ist LAN und flutscht auch super.... Hab's jetzt 3x durch und bin immer noch geil drauf... Nur Brick spar ich mir - hat keinen Sinn sich zu prügeln bei 1 Gazillion Knarren *g*


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*



Thethingagain schrieb:


> Zu unten drunter LAN ist LAN und flutscht auch super.... Hab's jetzt 3x durch und bin immer noch geil drauf... Nur Brick spar ich mir - hat keinen Sinn sich zu prügeln bei 1 Gazillion Knarren *g*


 wer war nochmal brick? am meisten probleme (bisher, bin gerade so weit, dass ich alle arttefakte gefunden hatte und dann ich diese forscherin im gefängnis ausfindig machen sollte) hatte ich gegen den "Rakk Hive", das teil das so ähnlich aussieht wie der brainbug bei Starship Troopers, nur in groß. mit den 4 augen.

 für mich als sniper waren die heerscharen an rakks, die der rakk hive immer wieder aussendete, extrem fies, und bei jedem tod hatte der rakk hive wieder volle lebensenergie... hab 5 tode = versuche benötigt...   


 mir macht das game auch viel spaß, aber zB diablo2 hat mich mehr motiviert. ich spiel borderlands mal 1-2 tage intensiv, dann hab ich 4-5 tage wieder keine lust, weil es doch recht eintötig wird...


----------



## Thethingagain (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*

Brick is der grosse Kerl der mit den Fäusten im Berserkermodus hinhaut - wie man den richtig skillt hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden. Mir taugt die Siren am meisten, Roland ist auch super - Mordecai als Sniper ist sicher in bestimmten Levels schwerer - der Rakk Hive ist aber nicht so schwer wenn man auf die Anhöhe links rauf geht und brav critical die Augen snipert und noch ne MG oder eine Huntershotgun (ziemlich genau für nen Schrotscheisser accuracy bei 60-70) gegen die Rakks in petto hat...


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*



Thethingagain schrieb:


> Brick is der grosse Kerl der mit den Fäusten im Berserkermodus hinhaut - wie man den richtig skillt hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden. Mir taugt die Siren am meisten, Roland ist auch super - Mordecai als Sniper ist sicher in bestimmten Levels schwerer - der Rakk Hive ist aber nicht so schwer wenn man auf die Anhöhe links rauf geht und brav critical die Augen snipert und noch ne MG oder eine Huntershotgun (ziemlich genau für nen Schrotscheisser accuracy bei 60-70) gegen die Rakks in petto hat...


 naja, ich stand ja auf der anhöhe...  mit meiner sniper hab ich pro treffer 400 schaden gemacht, zuerst auf die augen - soviel schaden hat keine andere meiner waffen, selbst nicht, wenn ich eine evlt. höhrere feuerrate mitberechne   dazu hab ich noch nen classmod, durch den ein weiterer treffer ohne fehlschuss dazwischen den schaden um 40% erhöht. trotzdem musste ich 4-5 rakk-wellen abwehren zwischendurch, und beim sniper ist der tod schon garantiert, wenn dich speziell diese "erfahrenen rakk" plus die explosiven rakks als schwarm unerwartet treffen...     hab zusätzlich sogar noch 40 raketen abgefeuert... ^^ 


 und brick: ich dacht zuerst, es sei ein gegner


----------



## Mathdestruction (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*

Ich find es macht Spaß, und für 17 Euro von AmazonUK uncut kann man auch nix sagen


----------



## BloodyMcHaggis (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

geniales Spiel, story is öde, aber nebensächlich, hab aber bestimmt schon 200 mal Old Haven geleert...
dank confighack erhöhter Schwiergigkeitsgrad(mehr Gegner, bzw höhere lvl, ich hab nachgezählt)
man kann dieses Spiel 2 Tage spielen, dann vergessen, eine Woche später wieder hervorholen und lieben...einfach klasse.


----------

